# LAPD questions



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I'll be home during the month of May for vacation. I know a few of you have been "a bit" frustrated with the local civil service. I also know a few of you have expressed an interest in the LAPD. 

So, if you have any questions or want to talk about the job and or living in the west, feel free to PM me. Also, if anyone is really interested, I'd be happy to meet up with you back there. I'm always happy to meet up with folks who like to talk police work and such. There are a lot of guys on LAPD who are from Massachusetts who had the same problems with civil service, myself included so we can empathize! Just thought I'd offer.


----------



## lt.drebbin (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow what a nice thing to do on your vacation.. your awesome and I mean that. 

Will there also be a video presentation? The ones I have seen are very motivating.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Are you going to be in the old home town of Weymouth for the month?


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

I recommend LA Copper for new director of recruiting for LAPD. You should talk wiht them and take over, maybe get some FREE trips back home to Mass and administer a few test to save the ones interested a few bucks. :lol: Seriously tho, its good to see someone that is willing to help out as much as him. Glad to be part of this site, as there are so many men and women already "on the job" that are willing to give advice and assistance to aspiring cops.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="63124 said:


> Are you going to be in the old home town of Weymouth for the month?


Yes, with a couple of day trips to New Hampshire mixed in. While the job and the weather out here are great, nothing beats the environment of back there. I love it!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank you FghtNIrsh, I appreciate the compliment. I know what it was like for me when I was trying to get on the job back there. I was just as frustrated as some of you guys. Just thought I'd offer to help.

It would be nice if the Department did pay for a few plane trips back there, though! I think you've got a great idea there. I'll have to mention that to Chief Bratton. See what he thinks.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

[quote="LA Copper";p="63135
While the job and the weather out here are great, nothing beats the environment of back there. I love it![/quote]

You should have came out a few months ago and helped me find my mail box... when it was below the snow line.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Clouseau";p="63150 said:


> [quote="LA Copper";p="63135
> While the job and the weather out here are great, nothing beats the environment of back there. I love it!


You should have came out a few months ago and helped me find my mail box... when it was below the snow line.[/quote]

Exactly why I'm coming in May and not in January! Next year at that time, feel free to come out west and visit us to get away from three feet of snow for a little while!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Are you going to have a puter connection when you are here? I would love to take a run up there and say hello when you are here.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="63300 said:


> Are you going to have a puter connection when you are here? I would love to take a run up there and say hello when you are here.


I must be out of touch. What is a puter connection?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Are you going to have a computer in weymouth to access the group.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="63341 said:


> Are you going to have a computer in weymouth to access the group.


Oh, now I get it... Yes, I'll have a computer...

I take it you're a South Shore guy also?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Grew up and went to school in Weymouth.
Moved to Westport in 1982.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well after a few weeks of trying to get a hold of the expedited testing coordinator for LAPD, I finally talked with her today and she is letting me do the expedited testing despite my minor issues, which are usually not issues anywhere else. I'll be out there the week of June 13th. About a week after that is when I will be getting the "official" decison from the VT state police. If they make me an offer, it will be hard to turn down and wait for LAPD, but if i score high enough on my LAPD oral board I may consider turning VSP down.... Cant wait to get out there and go out for a couple shifts with LA Copper!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LA Copper have you made it to MA yet ????????


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="64103 said:


> LA Copper have you made it to MA yet ????????


Yes, got in last night. It's always good to be home! I'm hoping it doesn't rain too much so I can hit the golf course a few times!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I will probaly be up that way next Thursday or Friday, when I know for sure I will let you know and mabey we can grab a coffee.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="64143 said:


> I will probaly be up that way next Thursday or Friday, when I know for sure I will let you know and mabey we can grab a coffee.


Thursday is good, Friday is not. The wife is flying in from the west coast early Friday morning and we'll be driving up to New Hampshire and Maine for the weekend.. It's our first year anniversary. Coming back Sunday night.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I will let you know for sure.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Are you free for Thursday sometime for coffee?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="64611 said:


> Are you free for Thursday sometime for coffee?


Thursday is a good possiblity. Another person from this site would also like to meet up on Thursday. Would you mind if we all get together at once, possibly in the Easton or West Bridgewater area?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

No problem with me that is closer to me.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="64639 said:


> No problem with me that is closer to me.


Ok, I'll get back to you later today with a time and place.


----------



## lt.drebbin (Apr 6, 2005)

LA Coppa can I come out and meet you too. I think it would be great fun. it will take a few hours to get there but it would be worth the trip. 
8)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Great !!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Let me know where and when tommorrow.. i'm not working til 3pm, maybe I could join you guys


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Kwflatbed and EMcNeice, Thursday, 11:00am, at the Charlie Horse Restaurant. It's on Route 106 on the Easton / West Bridgewater line. Feel free to e-mail me if you need further directions.
Mike


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds good I will be there.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

damn mike i just missed you. I guess I will have to settle for a trip out to LA


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You back in VA that quick time flies.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EOD1";p="64682 said:


> damn mike i just missed you. I guess I will have to settle for a trip out to LA


Hi Jake,
I didn't know you were interested. We'd love to have you in L.A. Let me know if you decide to come out and we'll try to take care of you.
Mike


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It was great meeting everone.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

kwflatbed";p="64684 said:


> You back in VA that quick time flies.


yeah, 26 days, it feels like i was there for about 3 days. this marks the 6th time in 2 years I have had to leave my daughters. I'll tell you what thats not one of those things that gets easier over time!!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="64729 said:


> It was great meeting everone.


Same here. EMcNeice, what happened to you?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

LA Copper";p="64741 said:


> kwflatbed";p="64729 said:
> 
> 
> > It was great meeting everone.
> ...


My father took the day off and needed help around the yard so I didn't want to take off on him. I will catch up with you next week for sure... working 3 jobs now so I have just been real busy. I could meet you in Weymouth sometime next week in the morning... I dont work til 3pm or I have Thursday off.


----------

